# Newbie question about NAS



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I have been lurking watching this forum for a few weeks trying to learn about fishing in P-Cola. I was stationed on the Lexington at PNAS in the mid 80's, and did some fishing on base back then when I could. I live in Maine but recently bought a place near the base in P-Cola and will be spending more time there as I can. I am no longer in the military but would very much like to fish on base again sometime. Are civilians allowed to fish on base at all?
I am also following all the reports of pier and bridge fishing and plan to try this when I get back there in October. 
I have a 20ft Penn Yan boat that will likely make its way down there at some point in the future, but for the next year anyway I will be a shore fisherman down there. 
This really seems like a great forum and I look forward to posting my reports and photos like I see you all doing. Thafish is the man when it comes to Reds, I hope to run into you out there someday and Cornflake seems to be the man on base, hope to meet you both sometime.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome up s4s!! Since you been "lurking" you probably know by now we like pics. So...just as a reminder when you start the fishing and some catching let's see those pics, or....it didn't happen!!


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

OK, will do. Thanks. Here are a few from some of my trips to the Skyway Fishing Pier down in St. Pete where I have spent quite a few good days in the past year or two.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh wow...great catch!! Since you mentioned St. Pete, I was raised on Madeira Beach....last time back there was 3 years ago. Small world. One of my favorite spots for fishing near the skyway was Egmont key. Lots of big snook and tarpon there.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I have been out on Hubbards boats out of John's Pass several times, as well as some of the boats up in Clearwater. Caught about a dozen small grouper and maybe 3 dozen grey snapper last month on a hubbards day trip head boat. I love the Skyway, great place to enjoy the sunset while catching almost anything.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Here are a couple I caught earlier this year on a head boat out of Clearwater, a 32.5 inch cobia and a 24 inch grouper - I kept the grouper, the cobia was just short.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

If you been at the end of the boardwalk next to the bridges there....there used to be some cottages there called the Seabreeze Cottages. That belonged to my grandparents where I was raised.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

My wife and I were just there on Perdido Key, for a month with 2 of our grandkids. Just got back from there a week and a half ago. Since your new there and boatless for a while...you need to, on your time off, hook up with a few guys needing an extra crew to split fuel costs. One I might suggest is submariner (Ed), I had the pleasure of just meeting him last month after talking on the forum to him for about 3 years. He's retired Navy and a super great guy. He's very knowledgeable and willing to teach what he knows. Lots of members on here will vouch for that. Hey, good luck to ya and if you need some info just pm me once you get enough posts, or follow up on this post. Tight lines to ya!!


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I would love to do that, sharing costs is no problem, and I'd buy the beverages and love to learn the ropes. If you talk to him, please feel free to pass along my name, thanks. I am new to this forum and don't know how to PM yet but will likely figure it out at some point, keep in touch, thanks for the info.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard In answer to your question. Sorry to say it's no you must be active duty, retired or civil service to have access to the base. Or have someone that is allowed with you at all times as a sponsor. You can have access to the museum or Gulf course at this time but that is suppose to be changing or the rumor is going around that it is.


----------

